# Gwibber für Windows?



## relgeitz (27. Juli 2010)

*Gwibber für Windows?*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich arbeite seit gestern mit Ubuntu und Fedora, und dabei zwei nette Applikationen entdeckt: Gwibber und Empathy. 

Da ich aber hauptsächlich Windows benütze, und auch weiterhin werde, wollte ich euch fragen ob es ähnliche Applikationen auch für Windows gibt - da ich es sehr praktisch finde Facebook, Skype, und MSN in einem Fenster zu haben (soll ja erst mit Windows Live 2010 von Microsoft ermöglicht werden). 

Für Empathy nutze ich schon länger Pidgin, dabei hab ich halt alle meine Chatclients eingebunden, und das funzt recht prächtig. Ich kann mich auch über meine neusten Facebooknachrichten informieren lassen, aber nicht lesen geschweigeden antworten. 

Da manche meiner projekte über facebook kommuniziert werden, würde ich gerne die möglichkeit haben meine gesamte kommunikation in einer anwendung zu sammeln? 

gibt es ein gwibber für windows? oder sogar ein gwibber+pidgin?


----------



## iRaptor (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gwibber für Windows?*

Villeicht ist hier für dich was dabei. Benutze selbst für Twitter TweetDeck.
Gwibber alternatives for Windows - AlternativeTo.net


----------



## relgeitz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gwibber für Windows?*

hmm... bin jetzt drauf gekommen, ich kan via pidgin statusmeldungen abrufen und kommentieren, ohne extra facebook aufmachen zu müssen. und mehr wie facebook hab ich nicht, also des reicht mir leicht. 

was mir jetzt ein wenig verwundert ist, das pidgin meine facebook kontakte nicht mehr anzeigt. also ich bin augenscheinlich angemeldet (laut status usw.) aber die kontakte scheinen nicht auf o.O 

weiß da wer rat? 
(habs via xmpp und facebook for pidgin plug-in probiert)


----------

